# Hey from Ontario Canada



## ApexSport (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm Henry, head dishwasher at Apex Sport. We make carbon fiber race plates for racing snowboards. We're also the Canadian distributor for Kessler Skis and Snowboards. Shoot me a message if you have any questions about Kessler or Apex or race boarding.

Cheers

Apex Sport - Good as Gold
Kessler-Canada
http://www.facebook.com/apexsnowboard
Check out our new discussion forum: Apex Sport and Kessler Canada Forum


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Welcome! :welcome:

If the ride ever goes on sale again let us know... There are a few "Kessler the Ride" riders on the forum so they're starting to get a presence. I'm on a Virus at the moment but would consider a Kessler in the future. It's just too bad they're so damn expensive!


----------



## ApexSport (Feb 8, 2013)

poutanen said:


> Welcome! :welcome:
> 
> If the ride ever goes on sale again let us know... There are a few "Kessler the Ride" riders on the forum so they're starting to get a presence. I'm on a Virus at the moment but would consider a Kessler in the future. It's just too bad they're so damn expensive!


Anyone who owns a Virus isn't allowed to complain about Kessler prices. At $1,350, they are premium boards but then again Burton is charging $1,399 for a Vapor. And wasn't the Palmer Platinum in the $1,800 range?


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

Lol, yeah I just spent a lot of effort putting together a group buy a few months back, and Kessler wouldn't budge on the price, Oxess would come down 20% or so but that still put them at about $1500 a board. I got my Virus Avalanche FLP AFT for $1250!!! :yahoo:

I would like to try and possibly buy a Ride one of these days though... Maybe during the spring sales?!? :hope: I'd be fine with a demo model too.


----------



## Lamps (Sep 3, 2011)

ApexSport said:


> Anyone who owns a Virus isn't allowed to complain about Kessler prices. At $1,350, they are premium boards but then again Burton is charging $1,399 for a Vapor. And wasn't the Palmer Platinum in the $1,800 range?


1749 list for the Mystery.


----------

